# Microsoft paint work in progress for kids by Uncle Avni



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

I'll work this photo on microsoft paint for kids for one month!Get joy for all progress!:biggrin:


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

I drawed the photo firstly!:angel:


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

I worked some today1:biggrin:


----------

